
A Half-Century Later, We Can't Forget Conway's Law - mycodebreaks
http://readwrite.com/2015/10/12/melvin-conway-conways-law-revisited
======
adarshaj
Related -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10418807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10418807)

